# Tips on extending the lives of your mice?



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any tips on how to keep your mouses living their lives to the fullest? Super foods? Supplements? I want my girls to live forever!!! 

THANKS!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Diet and environment are two things that can make a difference in life expectancy. Low fat, low sugar diets are best. they need protein, but too much causes health problems. Constant temperature seems to help, as does constant humidity, and calm air. Drafts are not good for meeces. I suspect lighting is important...my meeces are never exposed to direct sunlight.

I eliminated all pet foods containing corn, and bird mix with corn, and anything with corn or corn products as corn can cause cancer in some lines of meeces. There has been a lot of debate about whether corn is carcinogenic or whether poorly bred mousies are more susceptible.

In any case, I stick with whole oats and wheat, millet, corn-free puppy kibble, with lots of variety thrown in like cooked rice, scrambled egg, spinach, tuna, chicken....there are things that are not good for meeces like citrus, tomato...some other things. I suggest browsing through the feeding section in this forum, and you'll see a lot of different ideas on the whole subject.

Clean water, bedding, and accessories almost go with out saying. Pay attention to your mousies eyes, ears, and fur condition. They are good indicators of how well the mousie is doing. Deal with mites or any other pest rapidly and vigorously.

Mousies who are ill should be kept in a separate tank; mousies who continue to be sick need vet care or euthanasia.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Intresting intresting!! I never thought about the corn thing, I stay away from corn in my dog foods because it can cause allergies, and Wire foxes just dont tend to do well with it...

We were told to feel Kaytee brand Forti-Diet PRO health with DHA Omega 3. Ground yellow corn is the first ingredient..... We my have to change that!!!

Millet like the millet that I used to feed my birds?

PS did you get my message?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Millet is millet. Corn can make dogs gassy too; EEE-UUUU! Forti-Diet won't kill your meeces; but those little pellets that look like dog food have lots of corn products and probably are held together with molasses, which is sugar.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

I see i see! Thanks for all your help!!!!!!  I just want to do the best for them!


----------

